# Site issues



## Holly2015

I'm not sure if I am the only one experiencing issues with this site but everytime I open it the home screen opens then it blinks and moves and reloads several time. Now when I open this site I don't click anything for 5 seconds or so to let it settle down. If you open it try right away to click a thread once it blicks and reloads you end up opening a thread 3 or 4 places down the line.

Even when replying to a thread after about 30 seconds of typing the screen flashes locks and sometimes reverts back to a prior site.

This happens on several computers and does not happen on any other sites I am a member of?

Help!


----------



## atomicsmoke

Same problem here.


----------



## pc farmer

HMMMM.  Not here


----------



## PAS

No problem here either.  I use Firefox as my browser.


----------



## motocrash

Similar problem here.I get - Error 525 SSL handshake failed.If I wait a few seconds the page will let me reload it and it then pops up.


----------



## chopsaw

I'm getting it again on my tablet . It's getting really bad . Like Holly said , don't try to open a thread right away , or you end up somewhere you don't want to be .  Samsung tablet with chrome . 
I think it might be graphics related .


----------



## PAS

Also works fine on my inexpensive 2018 Samsung phone. Using Google.


----------



## WaterRat

I have the same on my PC using FireFox. The pages are trying to very frequently reload and bounce when they do.


----------



## fivetricks

Hmm. No issues here. Using cheetah mobile browser thanks to the vicious banner ads lol


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

Yes. I believe similar problems are described in this thread: 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pages-reloading-twice-very-slow.275863/


----------



## Bearcarver

So far working fine on my MacBook Pro, with Safari.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

It has gotten much worse lately. I will be in the middle of typing a reply & it will reload & I will loose the last few words I typed. Now on my iPad there is no problem at all. Please don't tell me that I have to spring for an Apple computer to get away from this. It is really annoying. Running windows 10, and have tried Chrome, Edge, Firefox, & Explorer. Chrome is the fastest! And I think that a lot of you have noticed a lot of the old timers aren't on here as much anymore, I wonder if the glitches in the site software are driving them away. I know it is very agravating to be typing & have the page reload & loose some of the text. Also I'm finding out that some of my links in my signature don't have photo's in them anymore.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> It has gotten much worse lately. I will be in the middle of typing a reply & it will reload & I will loose the last few words I typed. Now on my iPad there is no problem at all. Please don't tell me that I have to spring for an Apple computer to get away from this. It is really annoying. Running windows 10, and have tried Chrome, Edge, Firefox, & Explorer. Chrome is the fastest! And I think that a lot of you have noticed a lot of the old timers aren't on here as much anymore, I wonder if the glitches in the site software are driving them away. I know it is very agravating to be typing & have the page reload & loose some of the text.* Also I'm finding out that some of my links in my signature don't have photo's in them anymore.*
> Al





Yeah I'm in the process of trying to find the pics that disappeared again from about 20 Step by Steps.
This will be the 3rd time I'm doing this.

The first time I lost them because Photobucket clashed with this new platform.

The second time "They tell me" was the problem switching from "HTTP" to "HTTPS".

I have no idea what caused it this time, but I have 13 more Step by Steps to re-insert the pics into again.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim

Same problem on samsung   tablet, thought maybe it was my server.


----------



## tardissmoker

Same problem on an iPad2 with Safari. This is getting old really fast.


----------



## SmokinAl

Bearcarver said:


> Yeah I'm in the process of trying to find the pics that disappeared again from about 20 Step by Steps.
> This will be the 3rd time I'm doing this.
> 
> The first time I lost them because Photobucket clashed with this new platform.
> 
> The second time "They tell me" was the problem switching from "HTTP" to "HTTPS".
> 
> I have no idea what caused it this time, but I have 13 more Step by Steps to re-insert the pics into again.
> 
> Bear



I tried to insert the photo's back in, but it said they can't be imported, so my only choice would be to re write the whole thread. This really sucks!!
Al


----------



## kelbro

Same problem on my MacBook Air running Safari.


----------



## SmokinAl

I moved this to bugs & glitches, maybe some of the programmers will see it & comment.
Al


----------



## gmc2003

Bearcarver said:


> Yeah I'm in the process of trying to find the pics that disappeared again from about 20 Step by Steps.
> This will be the 3rd time I'm doing this.
> 
> The first time I lost them because Photobucket clashed with this new platform.
> 
> The second time "They tell me" was the problem switching from "HTTP" to "HTTPS".
> 
> I have no idea what caused it this time, but I have 13 more Step by Steps to re-insert the pics into again.
> 
> Bear





SmokinAl said:


> I tried to insert the photo's back in, but it said they can't be imported, so my only choice would be to re write the whole thread. This really sucks!!
> Al



Do you guys know which links are missing pictures? I just randomly went thru a few of both your links and saw all the pictures. If you tell me which ones have missing pictures I'll try those. Also when was the last time you cleaned your history/cache? 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver

gmc2003 said:


> Do you guys know which links are missing pictures? I just randomly went thru a few of both your links and saw all the pictures. If you tell me which ones have missing pictures I'll try those. Also when was the last time you cleaned your history/cache?
> 
> Chris



Hi Chris,
That "cleaning cache" never has anything to do with anything on my Macs.
Every time I've run into a problem on other sites, they always say "Check your cashe". Then eventually they find the problem was on their site. One site I couldn't even get on any more, so they told me to empty my cashe. I didn't. Then a couple days later they said some Spammers (from overseas) hit their site, so they had to delete their addresses, and they accidentally deleted mine too. That's why their site wouldn't recognize me. Mine worked fine from then on.

We had PCs here for many years, and I thought I was going to have to rent a room to our PC repairman.
Then about 10 years ago my Son bought about 9 or 10 Macs for all of his offices, his house, and ours here. I haven't seen a repairman since, and whenever we run into a problem, it stems from the other end.

Here are the ones I didn't get to fix yet.
These aren't the Links---These are the Titles of the Thread on my Step by Step Index:
*Cleaning MES Window Without Any Chemicals
PRIME RIB (Another Great One) (Great Stuff)*
Prime Rib (Best ever)
Ribeye (One smoked---One grilled)
Brisket Flat (step by step with Qview)
Pulled Beef Chucky——Chuckie (Step by Step) with Qview
Hot Smoked Beef Sammy with Gravy
Country Style Pork Ribs (Bear's First Time)
A Pair Of Spares Beats A Full House!
BEAR SURVIVAL (Breakfast) [Updated Sept 3]——Bacon Scramble
*Bacon-Cheeseburger---*Step* #1:

*
Bear


----------



## gmc2003

Sorry Bear, the images aren't showing up on my computer only the img tags.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver

gmc2003 said:


> Sorry Bear, the images aren't showing up on my computer only the img tags.
> 
> Chris




Yeah, I can fix them, but I have to find the Pics. Some are on another site & some are on my "iMac27" (upstairs loft).
That's why it takes me awhile---I have to go upstairs to the loft office, and I don't do steps too well. I have to match the Pics up with the Captions on each Thread.
I'll get there.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003

Sounds like allot of unnecessary work. I checked mine this morning and they're all still there. If they start disappearing the admin might as well delete the post as I didn't keep any backups. Good luck. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl

gmc2003 said:


> Do you guys know which links are missing pictures? I just randomly went thru a few of both your links and saw all the pictures. If you tell me which ones have missing pictures I'll try those. Also when was the last time you cleaned your history/cache?
> 
> Chris



Here is one of mine:https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/homemade-lox-with-recipe-steps-plenty-of-q-view.106029/
Al


----------



## gmc2003

Sorry Al no images seen only the tags. I wonder if there was another upgrade, but it seems kinda weird that some of the links are broken and some aren't.

I clicked on one of the img tags and got the 403 forbidden page. This usually means that the clients(us) request to see the images was rejected by the server. It may clear itself up or the staff may have to do some digging. Before spending allot of time recreating your posts give it a day or so to see if it clears up. The pictures are still there it's a permission thing. 

Chris


----------



## radioguy

GMC is right.  Give it some time.  Photo links may be broke now but they are still in there....report the problem and wait for a fix.  You may be doing more harm than good by constantly fixes

RG


----------



## SmokinAl

That is the crazy thing about this, all those photo's are stored on the SMF servers.
I PM'd one of the Admins who do the coding & maybe he can get them back.
Al


----------



## bmudd14474

We are looking into this.


----------



## hellasteph

SmokinAl said:


> Here is one of mine:https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/homemade-lox-with-recipe-steps-plenty-of-q-view.106029/
> Al



I have reported this issue to our team for investigation and further fixing. Thanks!


----------



## hellasteph

motocrash said:


> Similar problem here.I get - Error 525 SSL handshake failed.If I wait a few seconds the page will let me reload it and it then pops up.



This was a separate issue and not related to the original post. There was an outage reported on many other sites, not just ours so if you're experiencing an error, please report it separately so we can track it better. If you reply to an existing thread, please ensure it's on topic. Thank you so much!


----------



## motocrash

hellasteph said:


> This was a separate issue and not related to the original post. There was an outage reported on many other sites, not just ours so if you're experiencing an error, please report it separately so we can track it better. If you reply to an existing thread, please ensure it's on topic. Thank you so much!


I'm still getting it.Got it trying to come here...


----------



## hellasteph

motocrash said:


> I'm still getting it.Got it trying to come here...



Okay, thank you for letting me know!


----------



## Bearcarver

gmc2003 said:


> Sorry Bear, the images aren't showing up on my computer only the img tags.
> 
> Chris




I fixed 2 more of them. It is a PITA.

Now I'll wait awhile & see if anybody else fixes the other 11.

Bear


----------



## hellasteph

Bearcarver said:


> I fixed 2 more of them. It is a PITA.
> 
> Now I'll wait awhile & see if anybody else fixes the other 11.
> 
> Bear



Hi Bear, can you link me to the thread where you're seeing this issue for your photos? I have an open ticket with the team to resolve this and I want to make sure yours are fixed too.


----------



## Bearcarver

hellasteph said:


> Hi Bear, can you link me to the thread where you're seeing this issue for your photos? I have an open ticket with the team to resolve this and I want to make sure yours are fixed too.




Sure,
The link is at the bottom of all my Posts.
But here is one for you:
Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

And the ones that aren't showing the pics are listed on Post #21 above.

Thanks,
Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

hellasteph said:


> Hi Bear, can you link me to the thread where you're seeing this issue for your photos? I have an open ticket with the team to resolve this and I want to make sure yours are fixed too.


Can you fix mine too?
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/homemade-mozzarella-its-so-easy-plenty-of-q-view.114544/
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...-on-wsm-update-its-done-sliced-bagged.104501/
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/turducken-is-a-success-lots-of-photos.113702/
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/prime-rib-on-the-wsm-boo-coo-q-view.105445/
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/first-tri-tip-ever-for-florida-boy.104084/
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/homemade-lox-with-recipe-steps-plenty-of-q-view.106029/
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/whole-deboned-stuffed-chicken-cordon-bleu.116459/
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/sirloin-tip-on-the-wsm-qview.114388/
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/went-salmon-fishing-at-sams.103915/
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ix-update-final-slicing-pics-included.113053/
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...in-my-smoke-vault-update-ready-to-eat.110190/
All of these threads have the photo's missing, I sure hope you can get them back.
Thanks for looking into it.
Al


----------



## hellasteph

Affirmative. I just added your links and threads to the open ticket. 

 Bearcarver


 SmokinAl


----------



## motocrash

hellasteph said:


> Affirmative. I just added your links and threads to the open ticket.
> 
> Bearcarver
> 
> 
> SmokinAl


I'm still getting the 525 error,doesn't seem to be as often though...:confused:


----------



## hellasteph

motocrash said:


> I'm still getting the 525 error,doesn't seem to be as often though...:confused:



 I have updated this with our sysadmin. They're aware and working on it.


----------



## motocrash

Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl

hellasteph said:


> Affirmative. I just added your links and threads to the open ticket.
> 
> Bearcarver
> 
> 
> SmokinAl



Thank you Steph!!
Al


----------



## SmokinAl

Anything happening with this yet. Pages are still double loading, and my photo's are still missing.
Just curious!
Al


----------



## motocrash

SmokinAl said:


> Anything happening with this yet. Pages are still double loading, and my photo's are still missing.
> Just curious!
> Al


Same here,and I'm still getting the 525 Error also.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Anything happening with this yet. Pages are still double loading, and my photo's are still missing.
> Just curious!
> Al



My Pics are still gone too.
If I wait too long, I'll lose the ability to fix them myself, because the ones I've been replacing them with are on Photobucket, and I'm going to lose that completely soon!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

Bearcarver said:


> My Pics are still gone too.
> If I wait too long, I'll lose the ability to fix them myself, because the ones I've been replacing them with are on Photobucket, and I'm going to lose that completely soon!!
> 
> Bear



How are you putting them back in the threads?
When I try to drag them over it says I can't upload them.
So I would have to start a whole new thread & put it up just like it was done today.
This really sucks, I hope they can find a fix!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> How are you putting them back in the threads?
> When I try to drag them over it says I can't upload them.
> So I would have to start a whole new thread & put it up just like it was done today.
> This really sucks, I hope they can find a fix!
> Al




After you click on "Edit", you have to click on "Upload a File".
Then when the box comes up, I click on close, in that box.
Then it will tell you you can upload them.
Make sure each Pic is 4.9 or less.

John


----------



## SmokinAl

Bearcarver said:


> After you click on "Edit", you have to click on "Upload a File".
> Then when the box comes up, I click on close, in that box.
> Then it will tell you you can upload them.
> Make sure each Pic is 4.9 or less.
> 
> John



OK thanks!
Can you upload multiple photo's all at once, or do you have  to do them one at a time?
Al


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> OK thanks!
> Can you upload multiple photo's all at once, or do you have  to do them one at a time?
> Al



Yup---I'm pretty sure you can, but I never did, because I'm picky as to the order & placing of each Pic.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003

Why is it on some threads everyone else can see the pics but all I see are img tags? It's not my computer because I can see pics in other threads.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver

gmc2003 said:


> Why is it on some threads everyone else can see the pics but all I see are img tags? It's not my computer because I can see pics in other threads.
> 
> Chris




Some Pictures don't travel well that far North?

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Bearcarver said:


> Some Pictures don't travel well that far North?
> 
> Bear


Yeah , all the people looking at leaves slowing them down .


----------



## browneyesvictim

gmc2003 said:


> Why is it on some threads everyone else can see the pics but all I see are img tags? It's not my computer because I can see pics in other threads.
> 
> Chris



This happens to me a lot if the image is linked to Photobucket, Imgr, or many other public repositories from my work computer. Because many of these repositories are not "Secure" they are often blocked by corporate firewalls or other antivirus/safe browsing software. Anyone can upload malicious files to these public repositories, and that is a vulnerability for these things to spread innocently and under the radar. If this is from your personal computer, you can check and change your settings of your AV software, but you might think twice about that for best practice nowdays


----------



## gmc2003

Thanks BEV, it's a work computer.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

Bearcarver said:


> Some Pictures don't travel well that far North?
> 
> Bear





chopsaw said:


> Yeah , all the people looking at leaves slowing them down .



OK I deserved those, thanks guys.

Chris


----------



## hellasteph

Hey 

 SmokinAl
, look what we got working again: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/homemade-lox-with-recipe-steps-plenty-of-q-view.106029/

We're really sorry about that. It was not deleted, just hidden. Thanks for being so patient with us!


----------



## hellasteph

SmokinAl said:


> Can you fix mine too?
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/homemade-mozzarella-its-so-easy-plenty-of-q-view.114544/
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...-on-wsm-update-its-done-sliced-bagged.104501/
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/turducken-is-a-success-lots-of-photos.113702/
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/prime-rib-on-the-wsm-boo-coo-q-view.105445/
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/first-tri-tip-ever-for-florida-boy.104084/
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/homemade-lox-with-recipe-steps-plenty-of-q-view.106029/
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/whole-deboned-stuffed-chicken-cordon-bleu.116459/
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/sirloin-tip-on-the-wsm-qview.114388/
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/went-salmon-fishing-at-sams.103915/
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ix-update-final-slicing-pics-included.113053/
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...in-my-smoke-vault-update-ready-to-eat.110190/
> All of these threads have the photo's missing, I sure hope you can get them back.
> Thanks for looking into it.
> Al



Can you check these to see if they're working for you again? Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver

hellasteph
 ---I just got finished checking all of my Step by Steps.
It appears as though you got them all back in order.
The Pictures seem to be All There!!
Thank You Very Much!!

Bear


----------



## hellasteph

Bearcarver said:


> hellasteph
> ---I just got finished checking all of my Step by Steps.
> It appears as though you got them all back in order.
> The Pictures seem to be All There!!
> Thank You Very Much!!
> 
> Bear



Certainly, Bear! I apologize again. We were trying to make sure it was in order before we said it was fixed. Thanks for being patient with us while we resolve the issue.

Enjoy!


----------



## SmokinAl

hellasteph said:


> Can you check these to see if they're working for you again? Thanks!



Thank you so much Steph, mine are back too!!
You are awesome!
Al


----------



## uncle eddie

No problem on my PC running Chrome


----------



## hellasteph

SmokinAl said:


> Thank you so much Steph, mine are back too!!
> You are awesome!
> Al



You’re welcome, Al. I apologize I forgot to mention you when the fix was done. I hope you get to enjoy your photos again. Cheers!


----------



## hellasteph

Holly2015 said:


> Any update on the status of a fix? Site was tolerable (still glitchy) for the last 2 days but tonight its back to loading loading 2, 3 or 5  times, freezing/locking and/or kicking back to a previous site and a huge PIA.



We noted that a small group of users are experiencing this issue and have been working with the information provided. We don’t have any new updates to share. 

The only suggestion I have is to make sure you’re using the latest updates on your computer and on your browser. Again, we’re still figuring out the cause so we can fix it. 

Thanks!


----------



## GaryHibbert

Working fine on my A8 Samsung phone with google and my laptop with Chrome
Gary


----------



## SmokinAl

Mine is reloading 3 times, the first 2 are very fast, the screen just blinks, but the last one takes a good second or 2.
I'm running windows 10, with Chrome on a desktop.
Al


----------



## tropics

Still hurky jerky with windows 8 an Chrome.I was lucky to get a post done today 
Richie


----------



## atomicsmoke

Same crappy page behaviour here.


----------



## hellasteph

I have made some updates to the site. Can everyone who reported the page skipping let me know how it is for them? Please note, this does not confirm that we've fixed the issue. We're asking for a report to see if we're on the right track. Thank you!


----------



## atomicsmoke

hellasteph said:


> I have made some updates to the site. Can everyone who reported the page skipping let me know how it is for them? Please note, this does not confirm that we've fixed the issue. We're asking for a report to see if we're on the right track. Thank you!


Still happening.


----------



## tropics

A bit better today not many users on this early.
Richie


----------



## tropics

No sooner then I hit enter it went crazy loading 2 or 3 times
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl

Mine is still loading 3 times, but with shorter intervals.
Al


----------



## Winterrider

I'm the same as Al. Windows 10 chrome and also on Kindle


----------



## chopsaw

hellasteph said:


> I have made some updates to the site. Can everyone who reported the page skipping let me know how it is for them? Please note, this does not confirm that we've fixed the issue. We're asking for a report to see if we're on the right track. Thank you!


For me it was a short lived improvement  ( Samsung Tab A ) , but it's back . I don't get it on my PC's , Windows 7 and chrome .  
I notice that when the page re-loads , that the sections are there . From the bottom of the add for premier membership to the top of the home page section ( new post / most liked ) is blank . White page , nothing . Have to scroll down or up pretty quick to see this before it fills in .


----------



## SmokinAl

Well now it's really slow again!
Al


----------



## hellasteph

Hey all, I made some more adjustments, can anyone experiencing the page skipping/jumping if it's gotten worse or lessen? Thank you!


----------



## hellasteph

SmokinAl said:


> Well now it's really slow again!
> Al



Al, can you let me know if it's still slow for you? Thanks!


----------



## gmc2003

It seems to be working fine for me today.

Chris


----------



## tropics

Looks like getting rid of the FB tags worked!!
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl

Wow!
It's working perfect so far!
Thanks Steph!
Al


----------



## chopsaw

Looks like you figured it out .


----------



## Bearcarver

Wow!!
4 positive reports in a row!!
Way to go Steph!!!--(Thumbs up here, if we had them!!)

Bear


----------



## smokerjim

I was having trouble earlier , seems better now


----------



## chopsaw

It's been back for me for a couple days . Frustrating.


----------



## SmokinAl

Mine is double loading again too, but it is so fast that it really isn't an issue!
Al


----------



## bmudd14474

Holly2015


 chopsaw


 SmokinAl
 are you still seeing issues?


----------



## chopsaw

I was getting it on a Samsung tablet . Seems better . Thanks for checking .


----------



## SmokinAl

My screen reloads twice, but it happens so fast that it is not an issue.
I can certainly live with that!!
Thanks to all of you for fixing this, Steph, Brian & the whole crew!!
Al


----------



## atomicsmoke

It's still happening.


----------



## Bearcarver

Somebody please clue me in:
What does it do & where do you notice it, when it reloads twice??
Maybe mine does it, but I don't notice it happening.
What would I see if mine was doing this?

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## smokerjim

My screen jumps all over, I go to hit something and screen moves and I end up hitting something I wasn't trying to.


----------



## Bearcarver

OK---Mine has done things like that too, but I never realized it was only here. I'll have to watch closer where it's happening, when it happens.
Mine also gets into moods where it will screw up the same words for awhile, like when I type "for", it comes up "ofr". Sometimes even when I delete it & type it again---it types "ofr" again!!!  Freaking Weird !!!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

smokerjim said:


> My screen jumps all over, I go to hit something and screen moves and I end up hitting something I wasn't trying to.


Same here . Drives me insane .


----------



## SJSupport

Hi everyone! I'm trying to nail down what's causing this issue, since I'm not getting it myself. If you're seeing this problem, please reply with the following information:


What platform/operating system you're on (Android phone/iPhone, Windows or Mac computer, etc). Please include the version of the operating system and what browser you're using, as well. This information is required for me to try and reproduce the problem.
What exactly happens. Be specific as you can! I can't get much info from "I hit something and it reloads". What are you clicking on? What are you trying to do when this triggers?
Does it happen at random, or are there specific actions that cause it to occur reliably? Does it only happen on certain pages?
Also please make sure you're not using any ad blocking software or other browser plugins that might affect cookies or scripts (you'd know if you had one installed). They can make sites function unreliably at times. Also make sure to clear your cache and cookies and see if that helps.

If anyone can get a screenshot that shows me what's happening, that would be helpful as well!


----------



## uncle eddie

No issue - never knew there was one.  Windows 7 - Chrome


----------



## AP514

Holly2015 said:


> Windows 10.
> 
> Screen jump and reloads 2 to 7 times.
> 
> When typing periodically it will lock, freeze or kick you off the site or back to the home page.
> 
> When typing it will make a "blip" noise skip, freeze then lock up for a period of time. Sometime it kick you off other times it will start working again.
> 
> When typing a response the cursor will freeze then about 3 to 5 seconds later the text will start  auto typing.
> 
> No other forum I am on performs or acts like this.
> 
> Hope this helps you find the smoking gun as it has been extremely frustrating for the last couple of months.



I get that issue..I think it is due to " AUTO SAVE"  I will be typing and then nothing..I notice the AUTO SAVE is lit up in lower corner(Right). problem is you have to re-click on mouse at last word to begin typing again..a big pain..


----------



## kit s

smokerjim said:


> My screen jumps all over, I go to hit something and screen moves and I end up hitting something I wasn't trying to.


Yea mine too! Is this morning.12/3/18


----------



## Bearcarver

I use a MacBook Pro mostly, with Safari.

The only thing I notice is the whole page jumps up & down for awhile when you first open a page, so you have to either be good at clicking on moving targets, or wait awhile for the page to settle down & stop flipping.

I get that thing where my cursor disappears, and the type stops, and then it will finish typing on it's own, but I figured it was a problem with my Server. 

I also occasionally get period where it likes to type words differently than I typed, like "ofr" instead of "for", and "thiss" instead of "this", and "downn" instead of "down", and about 5 or 6 others. However again I figured this was a problem on my end some how.
LOL----That "ofr" thing---I can even delete "ofr", and type "for" again, and it still types "ofr".  Go Figure!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Holly2015 said:


> The site is almost unusable this afternoon/evening. I have been kicked off probably 15 times trying to respond to threads. *Locked up countless times and text trails my 2 fingered 8 words a minute typing style by 5 to 8 seconds *if it doesn't lock up and freeze then jump then kick me back to a totally different site.
> 
> I hope this can get figured out as it terribly frustrating




I thought a lot of that was my server having problems.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider

Same issues here. Site can't be reached, page jump, etc. It seems this site is real good for putting in words not even close  to what is typed. I also thought it was something on my end.


----------



## kit s

Gee same here...jumps and who knows where my typing goes at times.


----------

